# Raised bed "Victory" garden at Stately Norman Manor (updated pics 6/6)



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

I am trying my hand a a large garden this year!  We will see how things grow with the upcoming season.

I have planted 'mater plants, cabbages, onions, pickling cukes as of yesterday.  Today after work I am going to plant the bell peppers, jalaps....anaheim and Hab peppers.  Have some yellow squash to plant too.  Then this weekend when we get some bamboo poles...going to make teepees out of them...going to plant pole green beans at the bases.  And put some lettuces and spinach underneath them. I really want to try and do some 'taters too.  Still may do that if there is room...or put them in a container of sorts.

Here are some pics of what I have done so far.

Kat













DSCN4288.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013


















DSCN4284.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013


















DSCN4285.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013


















DSCN4286.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013


















DSCN4287.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Apr 23, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking good!!

I ran outa room in mine and got the tiller out again yesterday...

I have some half JD barrels I am gonna put the taters in..

           Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> I ran outa room in mine and got the tiller out again yesterday...
> 
> ...


Up here Home Depot has the JD barrels for $26.99.....I may go get one and do it in there.

Watered everything last nite and things looked perky today.

Kat


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Up here Home Depot has the JD barrels for $26.99.....I may go get one and do it in there.
> 
> Watered everything last nite and things looked perky today.
> 
> Kat


Great price..got 9 of them when they went on sale at Lowes last year...25 each delivered..

Put Brugmansias in 6 of them..they get about 12 feet tall..








 Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

I was looking at them yesterday...and they have the label and the certificate on them.  May get my buddy Gail...and her truck to go get some tonight.

Kat


----------



## dward51 (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking good Kat!!!  Nice fluffy looking soil in those photos.

I need to check my HD this weekend as that is a very good price if the barrels are in decent shape.

I "started" prepping the garden beds (old, tired and neglected beds), but got hired at a new job so I'm no longer "retired" with free time.  Commute through Atlanta traffic sucks but the money is nice (and it's a company car/gas too)!

We are way behind as my tiller had fallen victim to the dreaded ethanol blues.  The fuel tank gasket had totally melted and clogged up the filter and fuel line where the melted goo settled in the fuel tank.  I think the carb is still fine and the replacement gas cap just arrived so hopefully I can get some work done this weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

Dave...this bed was made of some dirt the city piled up for us after they dug a flume for us for water run off.  It is full of rocks too.  We have been raking rocks for months now.  BUT was neglected last year...temps just got too hot too quickly.  So...this is my year.  Got all the peppers done tonight.  Going to wait for this weekend to put in the pole beans.  Supposed to have rain tonight and tomorrow...good for the garden!

We used our neighbors tiller and broke a wheel.  OOOPS!  Have replacements and will give him back the tiller...with brand new shoes.

Kat


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like a great start it won't be long and you'll have lots of fresh veggies


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice looking garden spot....  you forgot to put garlic on the list.....


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 24, 2013)

I may just do some.  Lynn wants some "Pencil cob" corn too.  We can put that outside the garden along the fence row.  I want to do some "taters" in a whiskey barrel too.

Got all the peppers planted last nite....rain today...so they all will get a good drink of water.  Pole beans are going in this weekend.  I am a happy camper...and a happy sore too from all of the rock digging! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## kathrynn (May 15, 2013)

Got out to the garden and watered today.  With as much rain as we have had....surprised to see how dry things were.  I have only lost one pepper plant and a few onions.  The rain I think beat them to death.  Everything is just growing right along.  The pics are before I watered.  Gotta get out there this weekend...and get rid of more rocks and grass that is growing.













DSCN4315.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






Cabbages are happy, happy!













DSCN4306.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






my yellow squash













DSCN4307.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






cayenne peppers for pepper sauce













DSCN4308.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






thin little shoots from the onions













DSCN4309.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






biggest of the 'maters...and grass













DSCN4310.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






another happy camper













DSCN4311.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






my cabbage patch













DSCN4312.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






jalaps













DSCN4313.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






anahiem













DSCN4314.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 15, 2013






bell peppers

All are doing well...forgot to take pics of the cukes that are growing!  My biggest garden ever.  Gotta get the corn and green beans in this weekend!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (May 15, 2013)

The rocks are growing?:biggrin:

Lookin Great Kat!! Growing right along!


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2013)

Looking good!!

I have to water twice a day when we go without rain..

Town supplied water gets expensive..so I had an ag meter installed just for the outside stuff..

Craig


----------



## kathrynn (May 15, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> The rocks are growing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave....I swear there are so many rocks in there....they may be like reproducing like bunnies!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The dirt came from a ditch the City did for us.  We will be digging for years!  LOL  Thanks Dear!

Craig....we may be watering a bunch this year when the drought hits.  First time with a raised bed....test to see how much water.  OR the kids may splash some from the pool over there! 

Kat


----------



## pineywoods (May 15, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2013)

Looking Good Kat! We seeded our root veggies a week ago. Calling for 29*-31* nights here the next 3 nights. So still too early to plant much else 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gonna have to build another hoop house if this keeps up!


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Here is the garden as of last night before we watered it really good.  Going to do some more planting tonight after work.  Even have a pic of Lynn helping out.  I hate weeding out all that dang grass!  The grass is the type that grows on runners and is hard to yank out!  Here the Victory Garden is this month.













DSCN4410.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






Lynn...and he said he is tired of diggin!













DSCN4401.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






spot for the pencil cob corn













DSCN4402.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






yellow squash













DSCN4403.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






cayenne peppers













DSCN4404.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






onions didn't die













DSCN4405.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






2 of the 'maters













DSCN4406.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






2 more maters













DSCN4408.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






the cabbages and cukes













DSCN4409.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ May 29, 2013






other peppers are growing well too.

Lynn dug up a huge rock last night...was probably over 10 pounds....the rocks are "healthy" too!

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2013)

Looks Great Kat! Our Weatherman this morning said all our plants are going to perish this evening... Time to get the black plastic back out again. These 40*-50* temp swings from day to night suck!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 29, 2013)

Looks good Kat, but isn't it a lot of work getting it all in at night?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Dirt....we were fighting the constant every weekend rain...then cold.  Rain....then more cold.  Understand you pain!

Mr. T....I get off work at 4ish....and there is about 3 1/2 hours of good daylight left for me to work with.  Or...I can use Night Vision Goggles!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## frosty (May 29, 2013)

Kat, great work on the garden.  I am jealous, my little patch is MUCH smaller.  A few tomato plants and a couple of Jalapeno plants.  O well!  I can dream big!


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Kat, great work on the garden.  I am jealous, my little patch is MUCH smaller.  A few tomato plants and a couple of Jalapeno plants.  O well!  I can dream big!


I thought this was going to be small...now there is not enough room for what I want to do.  I guess...Go Big or Go Home...Right!  LOL

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I thought this was going to be small...now there is not enough room for what I want to do.  I guess...Go Big or Go Home...Right!  LOL
> 
> Kat


Kat we keep expanding our garden every year. We try and limit the beds to 2' wide to make it easier to tend. Learned that from square foot gardening techniques. My cousin is in a wheel chair and likes to garden. All his beds we made for him are 2' wide with 3' paths in between. 12" high. That way he can reach them all from his chair.  We found the smaller beds are easier on our bodies when tending them. Now if I only lived where it was warm!


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2013)

It looks good Kat I used to have a friend that wrapped one of those snake light things around his neck and work in the garden at night


----------



## roller (May 29, 2013)

Looks good..Think I am going to pass this year on a Garden...I have a couple of friends with big gardens so I will mooch from them...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 29, 2013)

Lookin good there missy!  Steph and I put in a small raised garden this year and a few tomato plants in 5 gallon buckets (my father-in-law's idea).

We planted herbs in the raised garden, basil, thyme, rosemary, and parsley (flat leaf).  Thinking about adding some squash.

See ya,

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Pineywoods said:


> It looks good Kat I used to have a friend that wrapped one of those snake light things around his neck and work in the garden at night.


LOL.....Lynn has one of those!  Gives me an idea!

Dirt....great idea too!  Nice that he can still do something that he likes too!

Roller....I will let you mooch some maters! I even planted some Purple ones!

Bill....I have some herbs growing in some small containers!

Lynn and I got the green beans and the pencil cob corn planted tonight....and watered them down.  I will get a pic tomorrow of the pole bean tee-pees!  Going to do the strings when they start growing and needing the support.

Kat


----------



## choupic (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking good ! Kat , what in the world is a cuke ? Lol never heard of that before . Maybe we call it something different .


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 2, 2013)

Choupic said:


> Looking good ! Kat , what in the world is a cuke ? Lol never heard of that before . Maybe we call it something different .


LOL....thanks!  A cuke...is a cucumber.  That is what we call them around here....like 'maters and 'taters.

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2013)

Very impressive garden. I love your selections of plants and they make me very jealous. Here, we can only grow short season tomatoes outside and peppers pretty well have to be done in a greenhouse.

I hope you do a post on making the hot sauce.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 2, 2013)

Disco said:


> Very impressive garden. I love your selections of plants and they make me very jealous. Here, we can only grow short season tomatoes outside and peppers pretty well have to be done in a greenhouse.
> 
> I hope you do a post on making the hot sauce.
> 
> Disco


Ohhhh Disco.....I have a Killer fresh salsa that I make.  It's fresh, chunky and everyone wants me to bring it for pot lucks.  My buds have told me to "can" it....but I like it done fresh that day.  We will see what I might do this year.  I think I posted the recipe in that part of the forum.  Will have to go check.  If not....I will post that one.  It's HOT! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 2, 2013)

Disco...found it!

Here is the link for the Salsa....and yes I did win a Blue Ribbon on it!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123893/kats-blue-ribbon-fresh-salsa

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Disco...found it!
> 
> Here is the link for the Salsa....and yes I did win a Blue Ribbon on it!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will have to give it a try. I also make a salsa with pears in it that is popular in these parts. I will post when I make it this fall. I do can it so your fresh recipe will make a great addition to the summer table.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 3, 2013)

Took some more pictures of what is Growing On at the Manor.  Things are looking great out there!













DSCN4426.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






Craig...we have some hens and chicks too in the back yard!













DSCN4411.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






My Green beans are sprouting













DSCN4412.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






Baby squash!













DSCN4413.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






Some baby 'maters













DSCN4414.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






lots of baby 'maters













DSCN4415.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






Cabbages are doing great













DSCN4416.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






some of the yellow squash













DSCN4417.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






another cabbage getting pretty













DSCN4418.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






Some of the peppers are blooming













DSCN4419.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






will have some nice peppers this year













DSCN4420.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






cucumbers are showing little ones too













DSCN4421.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






cant wait for pickles













DSCN4422.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






How we are going to do the pole beans













DSCN4423.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






Bigger part of the garden













DSCN4424.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






Loads of hens and chicks....these date back from my Grandmother's bunch....about 50 years old...and they keep on growing.

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh the recipe for the Blue Ribbon Salsa....is one of my very own recipes out of my little head.  Anyone here on SMF may use it....and I hope they like it as much as my family does.

Kat


----------



## michael ark (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice garden kat.  If my house was not for sale I would have one.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

michael ark said:


> Nice garden kat. If my house was not for sale I would have one.


Understand your "pain" with that....have to keep the house and the yard...spit spot all the time.  Sucks too!

Cant wait for some things to grace the table from there this summer!

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

The Beans and Corn have Sprouted!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We even have babies!  Everything is producing!

Here are some of the latest pics!













DSCN4451.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 6, 2013






Baby yellow crook necks













DSCN4446.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 6, 2013






my beans are about 3 inches tall













DSCN4447.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 6, 2013






Baby jalaps!













DSCN4448.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 6, 2013






Even the pencil cob corn has sprouted.  Was afraid it wouldn't!













DSCN4450.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 6, 2013






Baby Anaheim

Has anyone used "vinegar" as a weed killer in the gardens?  Keep hearing about it.  Wondering about "death to the nut grass" in my garden.  Haven't done it...don't want to put too much acid in the ground.  

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking good!!

Looks a whole lot different than it did a month ago!!

We redid our hens and chicks a few weeks ago..pics soon..

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Has anyone used "vinegar" as a weed killer in the gardens?  Keep hearing about it.  Wondering about "death to the nut grass" in my garden.  Haven't done it...don't want to put too much acid in the ground.
> 
> Kat


Bride just read and tried it...  didn't work... didn't kill the roots...  If  you want to get serious, get your diluted glyphosate, (roundup) and use a paint brush or paint roller to get to the weeds...  No over spray doing it that way.....  

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used "vinegar" as a weed killer in the gardens?  Keep hearing about it.  Wondering about "death to the nut grass" in my garden.  Haven't done it...don't want to put too much acid in the ground.
> ...


Thanks DaveO....I do not want to upset the balance in the garden right now.  Things are growing too well to add an acid.  Think I will just keep hand ripping that dang stuff out.

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks so good Kat. I am growing cukes for the first time. May I ask what version of pickles you do?


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 7, 2013)

Disco said:


> Looks so good Kat. I am growing cukes for the first time. May I ask what version of pickles you do?


Disco...I haven't done any in years.  I do want to try some Fermented ones....we will see how many grow in the garden.  The type I am growing are the smaller ones for pickles.  Now...with that being said....I do want to make some dill too. Mr. T recommended a book for fermenting and I am going to ferment some kraut too.

Let's just hope they don't turn out like "Aunt Bee's" pickles from the Andy Griffith Show!  LOL

Kat


----------



## chef willie (Jun 7, 2013)

I've not used vinegar as a weed killer but just might start or at least try it. Got decent reviews on here http://www.greenideareviews.com/2012/04/04/killing-weeds-with-vinegar-review-does-it-work/  I have used it as a bug spray on some roses and it worked well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

8903983942_ff75875e62_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 7, 2013






Kat I'm pretty jealous, this is what our raised bed garden looks like right now... If it doesn't snow in November we might get to harvest something this year.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh no DS!  Come on down here and I will share!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 7, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Disco...I haven't done any in years.  I do want to try some Fermented ones....we will see how many grow in the garden.  The type I am growing are the smaller ones for pickles.  Now...with that being said....I do want to make some dill too. Mr. T recommended a book for fermenting and I am going to ferment some kraut too.
> 
> Let's just hope they don't turn out like "Aunt Bee's" pickles from the Andy Griffith Show!  LOL
> 
> Kat


I have a friend who does fermented pickles as well as several other preserved vegetables. They are really good. If you do try them, let us know how they turn out.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 8, 2013)

Disco said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Disco...I haven't done any in years.  I do want to try some Fermented ones....we will see how many grow in the garden.  The type I am growing are the smaller ones for pickles.  Now...with that being said....I do want to make some dill too. Mr. T recommended a book for fermenting and I am going to ferment some kraut too.
> ...


I surely will.  Going to use the cookbook that Mr. T has been telling us about.  It's the one with the Kraut stuff in it.

Kat


----------

